

Show HN: FaceMash for Dribbble Shots (my first Sinatra app) - nbashaw
http://hotshottt.com/

======
nbashaw
Hahahah just realized there's another facemash style app up at the top of HN
_right now_...

Funny how the world works.

~~~
jazzychad
:) great minds think alike!

~~~
PStamatiou
Indeed :)

------
randito
Some quick shoot-from-the-hip suggestions:

1\. After you pick a candidate, show the stats for that candidate. Wins /
losses / score / % thumbs ups

2\. Left and right arrow keyboard shortcuts are nice feature. It lets you go
through the pictures and votes a lot quicker.

~~~
nbashaw
Good ideas! We'll definitely build those in.

------
peng
I got a Dribbble shot of a Twitter login button, and I was very confused for a
moment.

------
g0atbutt
This app is fantastic! Can you share some of the backstory with us?

